# What are m. fees at Silver Sands, or other lower ts fees



## doraine (Dec 27, 2006)

Looking to possibly buy another timeshare, and have heard that Silver Sands has lower fees. How much are they, and how well do they trade? Are there any other SA timeshares that have lower fees? 
Our Dik week is getting so high in fees, and it is not trading for anything. I appreciate any advice. RCI is upping their fees as well as the SA timeshares mf's have gone up drastically. This, along with devaluing our trading power at the same time. It is getting to the point of not being worth the money. I think that RCI will suffer in a loss of business. 
It's too bad that there are not any other options for trading companies. Maybe someone will come up with some competition. And you'd think that the SA timeshares are going to lose business, in the long run. Their maintenance costs could not have gone up that quickly. It seems like a big racket for RCI and these resorts. 
WE SHOULD ALL COMPLAIN TO OUR TIMESHARE RESORTS, AS WELL AS TO RCI. Sometimes the squeaky wheel gets the grease, especially if they feel they will lose business over it. And, working together can give us more power.
Thanks!


----------



## btcctomtb (Dec 28, 2006)

doraine said:


> Looking to possibly buy another timeshare, and have heard that Silver Sands has lower fees. How much are they, and how well do they trade? Are there any other SA timeshares that have lower fees?
> Our Dik week is getting so high in fees, and it is not trading for anything. I appreciate any advice. RCI is upping their fees as well as the SA timeshares mf's have gone up drastically. This, along with devaluing our trading power at the same time. It is getting to the point of not being worth the money. I think that RCI will suffer in a loss of business.



This is the worst reason to buy at any location. If you are not planning on using the resort why buy there. In the future the only thing you can count on with your TS is that MF will rise. You dont pay exchange fees for somewhere you want to travel and if you figure that into the MF other locations seem more valuable.




doraine said:


> It's too bad that there are not any other options for trading companies. Maybe someone will come up with some competition. And you'd think that the SA timeshares are going to lose business, in the long run. Their maintenance costs could not have gone up that quickly. It seems like a big racket for RCI and these resorts.



There are other options at dual affiliated resorts. Another reason to look beyond low Mf's



doraine said:


> WE SHOULD ALL COMPLAIN TO OUR TIMESHARE RESORTS, AS WELL AS TO RCI. Sometimes the squeaky wheel gets the grease, especially if they feel they will lose business over it. And, working together can give us more power.
> Thanks!



Chances are complaints will fall on deaf ears if your complaining about MF's .  RCI does not have any control MF's. and as far as your trading power goes read a little more into some of the SA boards. something happened a few years back where trading power for all SA weeks was affected. 

Finally, the exchange fees at RCI. In my own opinion I own a couple of weeks that I just figure the exchange fees into my MF for each and every year. I had 3 weeks (now 2) at the beginning of this year where I would not or could not ever use. I figured the exchange fee into the MF and planned a week where I could vacation. Than I started calling RCI and asked what was avail for that week. I would give them anywhere in the Eastern US and than I would tell them I want a vacation in the mountains or on the beach and low and behold I would get a really good vacation. The week I have the most fun with is a Blue week in a studio unit at a RCI hospitality resort I would call or go online and just check and check until I found something fun for the family. so far my trade have been 

French Lick Indiana Numerous times
Massanutten, Virgina
Fairfield Glade Tennesee,
and a few Orlando, Kissimmee exchanges 

All have been great fun for the family

And almost took a Resort in Kentucky near Mammoth cave for this next week but cant get off work.


----------



## jimbiggs (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, sorry the previous poster failed to address any of your questions.  Must be kind of strange to be reprimanded by a newbie. 

I own two one bedroom weeks at Silversands.  They are both off-season.  I just paid my levies for 2008 and the total was somewhere around $260.


----------



## philemer (Mar 11, 2007)

jimbiggs said:


> I own two one bedroom weeks at Silversands.  They are both off-season.  I just paid my levies for 2008 and the total was somewhere around $260.



And how are they trading? Better or worse since BS?


----------



## king1 (Mar 12, 2007)

You might be wise to find out for sure how the SS weeks trade for you before you buy.  Before Black Sunday I owned six white SS weeks that served me well for years at <$100 levies, but the trade power just went away in one day.  If you want to exchange to Orlando, Vacation Villages, or equal, they may still have some utility, but anything else was just hopeless for me, so I sold all those weeks.  
There is probably someone here that would do a trade test for you, or if you want to give me some specific requests, my years of searching with SS may enable me to give some guidance.


----------



## Dottie (Mar 12, 2007)

I own a weak red Silversands 1br.  It is and always was a weak trader.  I think it might have tweaked a tiny bit better after BS.  I deposit 2 years out and sometimes find something I want in weeks.  If not, I convert to points so I am quite satisfied with it.  I just paid a levy of about $168 including the outrageous new bank fees for international purchases.


----------

